# Raumtemperaturregelung - Aktor für Heizkörper



## WagoSPS (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes vor. Ich möchte in jedem Raum die Temperatur regeln. Anforderungen sind eine möglichst genaue Regelung und deaktivieren der Regelung, wenn Fenster geöffnet.

Ich habe an meinen Heizungen Danfoss RA-Ventile. Danfoss bietet dazu Thermischer Stellantrieb TWA-A an. Diese können laut Datenblatt digital oder per PWM angesteuert werden.

Wer hat hier speziell mit Danfoss Erfahrung? Lohnt es sich hier überhaupt einen PID-Regler einzusetzen oder reicht ein Zweupunktregler, da die Zeit für die volle Ventilspindelbewegung mit ca. 3 Min angegeben wird?

Gibt es bessere alternative Antriebe für meine Anwendung?

Gruß
WagoSPS


----------



## winnman (15 Januar 2018)

Wenn das nicht in einem Mehrfamilienhaus ist, dann zuerst mal den Hydraulischen Abgleich und die Senkung der Vorlauftemperatur in Angriff nehmen.

Durch diese Maßnahme wird eine genaue Regelung mit einfachsten Thermostatköpfen ausreichen. 
Ob das Abwürgen eines Heizkörpers bei offenem Fenster sinnvoll ist, hängt sehr stark von der zu erwartenden Öffnungszeit des Fensters ab:
normales Lüften (so ca. 5 min) da bringt das wahrscheinlich gar nichts (bis der HK abkühlt ist das Fenster schon wieder geschlossen und dann muss erst die Wärme wieder zugeführt werden. Erfolgt das zB mir Wärmepump eund max VL Temp von 32°C kann das dauern.)
Steht ein Fenster länger als 5 min bei -20°C offen, wird dir der Heizkörper abfrieren und ein größerer Wasserschaden entstehen.

Ich würde da eher abhängig von der Aussentemperatur die Öffnungszeiten der Fenster auf einen Alarm geben und die HK mit ganz einfachen Thermostatventilen ausrüsten.

Anfang sollte aber sein die VL Temp herunter zu bringen.

Im Mehrfamilienhaus mir 65°C Vorlauftemperatur kann man dann an aufwendigere Thermostate denken.


----------



## weißnix_ (16 Januar 2018)

Wir entwickeln uns noch zu einem Heizungsfachforum


----------



## ohm200x (16 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Wir entwickeln uns noch zu einem Heizungsfachforum



Ein schlechter Elektriker ist immer noch ein guter Schlosser.
Das lässt sich auf Installateure übertragen. 

(Duck und weg)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo WagoSPS

Ich würde auch mit der VL Temperatur anfangen.
Ich war letzten Monat in einem neuen Einfamilienhaus da haben wir nach der Inbetriebnahme und Abgabe der Heizung durch den Installateur die Heizkurve parallel um 12° nach unten verschoben bis wir nur noch um die 21° im Haus hatten.

Ich denke auch das die Regelung mit Thermostatköpfen reichen würde.
Wie du dies umsetzt ist jedoch sehr von die Abhängig.
Ich würde einfach machen was du für vernünftig haltest. 

gruss


----------



## Player-Ben (23 Januar 2018)

winnman schrieb:


> ...dann zuerst mal den Hydraulischen Abgleich und die *Senkung der Vorlauftemperatur in Angriff n*ehmen.


Aber um disese zu tun, muss ich doch eine Schnittstelle zwischen der Wago und co. und der Heizungsanlage herstellen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## winnman (23 Januar 2018)

Ja nach Anlage sollte die Heizung eine Außentemperaturabhängige Vorlauftemperatur bereitstellen, hier ist anzusetzen. Da braucht man normalerweise keine SPS.
Sollte die Heizung bereits einen Mischer für den/die Heizkreise haben, dann könnte man darüber nachdenken den mit SPS anzusteuern.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Januar 2018)

Um eine Raumtemperatur "möglichst genau" zu regeln braucht es zuerst eine gut eingestellte Heizungsanlage.

Im ersten Schritt sollten die Wassermengen für die einzelnen Heizflächen auf deren Leistung abgestimmt werden. Als Beispiel: Ein Handtuchwärmer befindet sich im gleichen Heizkreis wie ein großer 3-Platten-Wandheizkörper. Der Handtuchwärmer hat einen großen Strömungsquerschnitt bei kleiner Heizoberfläche. Beim Plattenheizkörper ist es umgekehrt. Jetzt wirkt bei schlechter Abstimmung der Handtuchwärmer wie ein Kurzschluss: Der Plattenheizkörper bekommt nicht die erforderliche Umlaufmenge für seine Leistung.

Im zweiten Schritt ganz wichtig eine gute Abstimmung dee Witterungsführung. Eine zu hohe Vorlauftemperatur bewirkt einen enormen Energiemehrverbrauch und eine schlechte Regelbarkeit der Räume.

Sind beide Punkte erfüllt bekommt man schon ohne Mehraufwand mit normalen Thermostatventilen eine gute Temperaturregelung.
Mit etwas Lüftungsdisziplin ist die Automatikfunktion "Heizung zu bei Fenster auf" entbehrlich. Stoßlüftung ist das Zauberwort. Bei guter Stoßlüftung ist die Reaktionszeit von Heizkörper+Ventil so lang, das es keinen Spareffekt gibt.

Sinn ergibt das IMHO mit elektrischen Ventilen, wenn mehrere Heizkörper in einem Raum sind. Dann kann die richtige Einstellung der Thermostatventile schwierig sein.

Es ist sogar möglich nur mit Punkt 1&2 zu erreichen, das die Ventile immer ganz geöffnet sind und trotzdem die Raumtemperatur passt.

Zum Regler: PI ist völlig ausreichend. Der D-Anteil kann bei schlecht eingestellter Heizung das Überschwingen reduzieren. Jedoch erkenne ich in großen Raumtemperaturwechseln eh keinen Sinn.

Über was für Räume reden wir? Was für eine Heizung? Welche Dimension hat die Gesamtanlage (Anzahl/Art Heizkreise)?


----------



## Player-Ben (25 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> ...Im ersten Schritt sollten die Wassermengen für die einzelnen Heizflächen auf deren Leistung abgestimmt werden...


Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich auf den hydraulischen Abgleich gestoßen (kurz recherchiert). Demnach müsste ja in jedem Raum der Heizkörper dieselbe Temperatur besitzen, dass ist es doch auch was du im ersten Abschnitt beschriebst?

Bei mir zu Hause ist eine Fußbodenheizung eingebaut und die Räume sind,  wenn alle Ventile geöffnet sind unterschiedlich warm. Demnach wurde doch kein hydraulischer Abgleich vorgenommen oder macht man dieses bei einer Fußbodenheizung nicht?



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Im zweiten Schritt ganz wichtig eine gute Abstimmung der Witterungsführung....


Durch Anpassung der Heizkurve?



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Über was für Räume reden wir? Was für eine Heizung? Welche Dimension hat die Gesamtanlage (Anzahl/Art Heizkreise)?


Die Heizungsanlage ist ein in sich geschlossenes System von Vaillant mit Therme, Solar und Pufferspeicher. 200qm Fläche mit 13 Kreisen.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Januar 2018)

Den hyd. Abgleich haben wir schon mehrfach diskutiert. Bei FBH ist er nicht verzichtbar sondern genauso wichtig. Ja, die Witterungsführung wird über die Heizkurve angepasst. Bei einem einigermaßen isolierten Gebäude wird die vermutlich sehr flach ausfallen.
Als Heizkreis betrachte ich nicht die Anzahl der Heizflächen, sondern die Anzahl der Heizflächengruppen. Innerhalb einer Gruppe sind alle Heizflächen parallel angeschlossen woraus die Notwendigkeit des Abgleichs resultiert. Also wieviele Pumpen hast Du?

Gastherme, Solar und Pufferspeicher hört sich gut an - Ist die Solaranlage für Heizungsunterstützung ausgelegt? Macht sich gut bei FBH.


----------



## Player-Ben (25 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Also wieviele Pumpen hast Du?


Ich vermute du meinst die Zirkulationspumpe, welche das Heizungswasser aus dem Keller zu den Etagenverteilern pumpt. Wenn es diese ist dann gibt es *eine*. 



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Gastherme, Solar und Pufferspeicher hört sich gut an - Ist die Solaranlage für Heizungsunterstützung ausgelegt? Macht sich gut bei FBH.


Genau das macht sie. Der Pufferspeicher ist für Warmwasser und für Heizungswasser, das Wasser im Speicher wird durch Solar oder/und Therme erwärmt.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Januar 2018)

Also ein Heizkreis.
Schau mal hier. Alles durchgekaut.


----------



## Tiktal (26 Januar 2018)

Hallo Ben,

wenn Du mehr über die Hydraulik und Funktionsweisen von HEizungen wissen möchtest.
Googel mal nach einem großen Forum. Dort geht es um Haustechnik im Dialog ;-)
Weiß nicht ob ich direkt die Adresse nennen darf.

Gruß

Onno


----------

